# Vin Diesel plays D&D



## dreamthief

*Bare Naked Ladies and Van Diesel play D&D*

Taken from RPG.net

_
Guess who plays D&D:

Vin diesel, is that cool or what? he's on the new GQ mag and the article about him starts off talking about him entering a WoTC store and buyign 800 bucks of stuff and talkign with some dude. Now some people you can just see playing D&D like the dude in weezer or something, but this is Vin freaking diesel, this big action star now, heh oh man its great. i use to bug my friend who's a bing fan saying that Diesel is a big wuss and would cry if he stubbed his toe and stuff, but now i just cant mock him, he's now cool because he plays dungeons and dragons.
_

Also see:
http://www.seankreynolds.com/fortheeyes/bnlphb.jpg


----------



## Wikidogre

I know thats cool as hell. I knew this before i read it in Rolling Stone, but i think that guy would be great to game with.


----------



## jester47

Yeah, Robin Williams is a big gamer too.  He was spotted recently at a local game store.  He plays Warhammmer and used to play D&D.

Aaron.


----------



## CWD

jester47 said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Robin Williams is a big gamer too.  He was spotted recently at a local game store.  He plays Warhammmer and used to play D&D.
> 
> Aaron. *




Let me guess - he played a hairy kender?


----------



## starwolf

jester47 said:
			
		

> *Yeah, Robin Williams is a big gamer too.  He was spotted recently at a local game store.  He plays Warhammmer and used to play D&D.
> *




Can you just imagine trying to be the DM in a game with Robin Williams?

::Shudders::


----------



## Mark

starwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can you just imagine trying to be the DM in a game with Robin Williams?
> 
> ::Shudders:: *




How about him _as_ DM...?


----------



## Negative Zero

*Re: Bare Naked Ladies and Van Diesel play D&D*



			
				dreamthief said:
			
		

> *i use to bug my friend who's a bing fan saying that Diesel is a big wuss and would cry if he stubbed his toe and stuff, but now i just cant mock him, he's now cool because he plays dungeons and dragons.*
> 
> a wuss? no, Vin D was a bouncer at the Tunnel in NYC. you can't be a wuss in that job. and he makes no secret of his gaming. he said so in an interview right after Pitch Black. i think it's very cool that he's a gamer and he makes no secret of it.
> 
> ~NegZ


----------



## Voneth

"Ohh, You right, Vin. That errr... was a threat on a 14. Just don't hurt me now."

Yeah, but who does he game with? Wesly Snipes?


----------



## jester47

I would bet 10 to 1 Wes games.  Comon: Blade, Demolition Man.   

Van should show up at Gen Con...

Aaron.


----------



## Hadraniel

I wonder if Nick Cage games. I know he is a comic fan and most comic fans I know play some sort of game. Magic at the very least.


----------



## danzig138

*Cool huh*

I imagine a lot of people in entertainment game. Lexa Doig, two of the writers, and Robert Wolfe (from Gene Roddenberry's Andromeda) also game. I always wonder how actors do in gaining RPing XPs


----------



## I'm A Banana

I'm a cool actor type, and I game, too!

In fact, look for me in the newest smash hit, ECLIPSE, do out whenever the heck it gets back from editing.

That's right everyone, you're in the presence of real hollywood greatness! WHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Voadam

Aaron McGruder, author of the comic strip Boondocks used to play D&D.


----------



## radferth

*celebrity FYI*

To add to the list, Bruce Campbell actually wrote the forward to one of the Deadlands rules books.


----------



## BOZ

(a message from not-BOZ):

Man, Vin D is a egotistical airhead. I bet when he hurts himself, he goes to his mom so she'd kiss his boo boos

It is so obvious he is arogant. I saw him in Pitch black and could't believe it. 

I hate that guy.


----------



## Umbran

_*sigh*_
Don't mistake what you see on the screen with the person.  On screen he's supposed to be _acting_, you know.  

Plus, among all the arrogant action rolls, he was also the voice for the _Iron Giant_


----------



## kreynolds

BOZ said:
			
		

> *(a message from not-BOZ): *




And who exactly is not-BOZ?


----------



## Tjaden

*Vin Diesel rocks!*

It doesn't matter what some of you might have thought about Vin before, whether you think he is an airhead or not.  The fact that he plays d&d makes him automatically one of the coolest actors on the earth...


----------



## 333 Dave

Vin? I thought it was Van?


----------



## Teflon Billy

Nope...it's Vin.


----------



## RogueJK

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Vin? I thought it was Van? *




It's Vin...

His real name is Mark Vincent.


----------



## Skullfyre

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How about him as DM...?  *




It would be interesting and scary at the same time......


----------



## Lord of Bones

Anyone else noticed that Vin Diesel looks remarkably like the portrait Sarevok gets in BG2 TOB?


----------



## Junkheap

I think Vin Diesel i awesome.  He is actually one of my fav actors.  His macho charismatic attitude is just cool.  Him and DeNiro.  At least Vin is a lot better than freddy prinze and those other guys that just get by on their looks.  Vin actually gets some cool parts in decent movies.  Can't wait to see XXX


----------



## Desdichado

Actually, Vin Diesel posts on these boards.  His nickname is Angelsboi.


----------



## William Ronald

Maybe Wizards of the Coast should see about having some celebrity gamers promote D&D.  I know that a commercial with Vin Deisel, members of Bare Naked Ladies, Robin Williams, and Lexa Doig would be costly, unless everyone agreed to do the commercial for scale.  (I am not an actor, but I do know that some stars will work for scale on independent projects.)

Hmm, maybe the tag line of the commercial would be:

"Gaming. Not just for geeks anymore." 

At least celebrity gamers do help to take away some of the social stigma of gaming.


----------



## drowdude

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Actually, Vin Diesel posts on these boards.  His nickname is Angelsboi. *





LMAO!!!


----------



## Number47

The commercial campaign I have all worked out features the tagline, "We're coming out of the basement"


----------



## William Ronald

Number 47,

Ironically, I have not gamed in a basement for two years.

However, I think a little positive publicity for the hobby would be a good thing.


----------



## Teflon Billy

I have no trouble _at all_ believing that the *Barenaked Ladies* play D&D

None.


----------



## Piratecat

My cousin is married to Dennis Hopper. But I'm pretty sure he doesn't play D&D.


----------



## Oogar

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *My cousin is married to Dennis Hopper. But I'm pretty sure he doesn't play D&D.   *




ROFL, Thanks PC


----------



## Angelsboi

Yeah, im Vin Diesel.  What can i say.  Im some macho stud that can beat the crap out of anyone and not some priss ass little gay boy who has a crush on David Boreanaz.

You all found me out.


----------



## Number47

I just gotta say, Angelsboi, you rock!


----------



## Desdichado

Actually, Vin Diesel isn't that tough.  It's called _acting_.  In reality, he is a prissy gay boy with a crush on David Boreanaz.


----------



## Voneth

*Re: Cool huh*



			
				danzig138 said:
			
		

> *I imagine a lot of people in entertainment game. Lexa Doig, two of the writers, and Robert Wolfe (from Gene Roddenberry's Andromeda) also game. I always wonder how actors do in gaining RPing XPs *




Lexa games?

"Show me the dice!" 
Where does she come "out?"  As a thought, Wizards does other products than DND. Maybe Vin bought $800 in Magic (he was just starting  ) or MBL? Somehow I see Vin as more as a Magic player than rolling d20 for his fighter's save.

SO, when is Dragon mag going to do some celeberity interviews with Lexa and Vin?


----------



## ThomasBJJ

Vin Deisel fans should look for him in "The Knockaround Guys". He gives a VERY cool speech before beating the crap outta some thug. I screened this movie over a year and a half ago and it's not out yet... coming soon though.


----------



## Angelsboi

Knock around guys is actually on the coming out list on IMDB.  Thanks 47, I try ... =)


----------



## Doc_Klueless

*Re: Re: Cool huh*



			
				Voneth said:
			
		

> *Lexa games?
> 
> "Show me the dice!"
> Where does she come "out?" *




http://www.lexaonline.com/about/funfacts.html

Look under Hobbies.


----------



## dreamthief

*That Vin Diesel article in GQ*

I know there was a previous thread, but I can't seem to find it. Anyway, I browsed through it, and apparently Vin Diesel DID buy $400 worth of D&D stuff, not MtG, and uses it for 'research'. Playing a Half-Orc helps him when he's getting into the role of some of the toughs he plays. So... there you go.


----------



## Paul_Klein

God, I'd hate to DM for the guy. Make a ruling he doesn't like and... WHAM! You're on the floor


----------



## Angelsboi

yeah but to look at him and drool would be all worth it though.  

"Hey Vin, Wouldja like to earn some extra XP?"


----------



## Doc_Klueless

Ok. Here's my point of view (as if you asked!  ),

While I think it's cool that Vin Diesel (and several other celebrities) plays D&D, I personally don't find it any cooler than, say, finding out by surprise that my next door neighbor plays D&D. Ok. Maybe a little bit, but not much.

And I don't think that even if you got 20 top named celebrities to stand up and sing "We Love D&D" that it would change the social stigma surrounding RPGs. The public would just look at them as exceptions to the rule of how they preceive gamers to be. Kind of that "if you're rich, you're not crazy, you're excentric." phenomenon.

What I did find disturbing about the article was the gaming geek that basically accosted poor Mr. Diesel with his tales of his campaign and character woes. What really pointed out the geek's lack of social skills was not his inviting Mr. Diesel to his game (as my grandma says, "If you don't ask, you won't know.") but his obvious assumption that, just because he and Mr. Diesel might* share a common hobby, that they actually have anything else in common and that Vin might want to hang out or see him again (Look at the comments by the geek about whether he was going to see Vin at the XXX premiere and Mr. Diesel's reaction.)

<Rant> (Here's where I might get a little unpopular). I also think that it is telling that _some_ people feel they need to legitimize their hobby by tying the image of somebody cool to it. If you need to justify your hobby to your friends in any way, shape or form, you need to rethink your priorities and/or your friends.</rant>

*I say might because every reference that I noticed in the article about Vin Diesel playing D&D were all in the past tense. He may no longer be a current player for all I know from that article.


----------



## Hejdun

> I also think that it is telling that some people feel they need to legitimize their hobby by tying the image of somebody cool to it. If you need to justify your hobby to your friends in any way, shape or form, you need to rethink your priorities and/or your friends.




For me, it's more of a source of humor.  DnD has always been associated with 'geeks'.  It's funny now that Vin Diesel, who isn't exactly the image of 'geeky', now admits he buys DnD stuff.  It's more of a joke on how all those people who stereotype DnD are off base.


----------



## dreamthief

I just thought it was funny about using D&D for 'research' and that the writer approached it from that angle, of all things. I don't really see it as validation, more something that tickles me.


----------



## DM_Matt

Research for what exactly?


----------



## dreamthief

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Research for what exactly? *




To play the badass characters in *Pitch Black* and *XXX*, I presume.


----------



## reapersaurus

Doc_Klueless said:
			
		

> *What I did find disturbing about the article was the gaming geek that basically accosted poor Mr. Diesel with his tales of his campaign and character woes. What really pointed out the geek's lack of social skills  *



Oh, God, please don't tell me some RPG'er in a position to actually affect public opinion totally F^&ed up?!

I haven't read the article - could someone else describe how they read the RPG'ers comments?

Cause if it's as Klueless says, I would seriously read the riot act to that guy for daring to screw up a golden opportunity like that to help the image that many people unfortunately have.

And BTW - I mostly agree with the other point - that you should be comfortable enough with yourself to talk fairly openly about RPG'ing.
IF the discussion comes around to it, you shouldn't feel bad about bringing it up in normal conversation.
*Stifled personal complaint *


----------



## Dragonblade

*Vin Diesel plays D&D!*

Check this out:

IGN had this on their site:

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/366/366020p1.html

Here is the text of the article for those who don't want to click:

---------------------------------------------

I guess you could file this update under: Something Steve Considered Interesting, So He Thought He'd Share It. The deal is, I was at Barnes & Noble earlier today, on a mission to find a copy of Joe David Brown's Paper Moon, the one with the new introduction by Peter Bogdonovich. Unfortunately they didn't have the book. But while there I bought the August 2002 issue of GQ, which features Vin Diesel on the cover. Now, from Diesel's interview, here's one thing I hadn't expected to read: "Vin Diesel is a Dungeons & Dragons aficionado." I had to re-read that a couple times just to make sure it said what I thought it said; a reading-double-take, if you will.  Okay... I'm banishing impressions. The soon-to-be-a-mega-action-star speaks our language.

Being that Diesel is into D&D, the first part of the interview takes place at the Wizards of the Coast hobby shop at the Beverly Center mall in Los Angeles. Author John Brodie writes, "the movie star strolled into a Wizards of the Coast hobby shop [and] started reading a spell-casting manual." Brodie also notes that Diesel started playing D&D when he was twelve, when a friend's mother started Sunday-night games and he was invited to attend.

"So, how's your campaign going?" Diesel asks a 23-year-old gamer in the store. They discuss the guy's campaign, and the guy then invites Diesel to participate in an upcoming round, saying, "My buddies will never believe Vin Diesel is into D&D." Diesel declines the invitation, but he autographs the guy's new D&D manual and says, "Bring that to your campaign." And leaving the mall, Diesel and his childhood friend and Dungeon Master, Marcus Abularach, discuss the issues relating to the guy's hybrid character; a half man, half orc.

Now, here's the part that's even more interesting: While Diesel was in the store he purchased around $800 worth of D&D paraphernalia.  His reason for doing this, Diesel tells Brodie: research. Research for something he calls, "One of my secret projects." It's this project that Abularach has come to L.A. to write.

Chalk up another "Untitled Vin Diesel Project," something with a heavy fantasy genre slant.

And who said D&D players would never amount to anything? xXx hits theaters August 9.


----------



## DPGDarrin

I discovered this right around the same time Pitch Black came out. I think its great that the person who will likely become the next major action star plays. Vin, if you're lurking under a different identity, we would love to publish a book written by you


----------



## Green Knight

> And leaving the mall, Diesel and his childhood friend and Dungeon Master, Marcus Abularach, discuss the issues relating to the guy's hybrid character; a half man, half orc.
> 
> Now, here's the part that's even more interesting: While Diesel was in the store he purchased around $800 worth of D&D paraphernalia. His reason for doing this, Diesel tells Brodie: research. Research for something he calls, "One of my secret projects." It's this project that Abularach has come to L.A. to write.




Hmm. Will we be seeing a D&D movie in the future starring Vin Diesel as a Half-Orc? Heh. That's pretty funny, though, if his secret project involves his DM writing a movie script. This Marcus Abularach guy must've run a bad-ass campaign for Diesel to believe that he could write a similarly bad-ass fantasy movie script. Can't wait to see the end results of this secret project.


----------



## Morrus

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm. Will we be seeing a D&D movie in the future starring Vin Diesel as a Half-Orc? Heh. That's pretty funny, though, if his secret project involves his DM writing a movie script. This Marcus Abularach guy must've run a bad-ass campaign for Diesel to believe that he could write a similarly bad-ass fantasy movie script. Can't wait to see the end results of this secret project. *




Well, there have been rumours of a Dark Elf movie.


----------



## Dingleberry

I'd rather see him as a barbarian, covered in clan tattoos and/or brands and wailing away with a greataxe.

I'd also LOVE to see him play Ben Grimm/Thing in a Fantastic Four movie.


----------



## Upper_Krust

I think its obvious who Peter Adkison should invite to next years Gencon; Vin Diesel, Marcus Abularach and (the ever lovely) Lexa Doig (from Andromeda).


----------



## JeffB

*JeffB*

OK...I'm an old fart who has only seen 3 movies in the last 7 years (FotR, EpI, and EpII)...

who is this Vin Diesel guy, and what has he been in?


JeffB


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> *I'd rather see him as a barbarian, covered in clan tattoos and/or brands and wailing away with a greataxe. *



I always picture the iconic psionic character when people mention that Vin plays D&D.


----------



## Randolpho

DPGDarrin said:
			
		

> *I discovered this right around the same time Pitch Black came out. I think its great that the person who will likely become the next major action star plays. Vin, if you're lurking under a different identity, we would love to publish a book written by you  *




Well, alright, but I won't make any promises! I'm a D&D fan, and you know we fanboys can't write to save our lives.


----------



## Leopold

vin diesel starred in:

Pitch Black: Main Quasi-bad guy

Saving Private Ryan: Big italian guy who saves girl from building and then gets shot by sniper

Fast and the Furious: racing movie, plays quasi-bad guy

XXX: James bond with a pornstar image.


to find out more about him go here:

http://www.hollywood.com/celebs/detail/celeb/186925


----------



## Henry

*Re: JeffB*



			
				JeffB said:
			
		

> *OK...I'm an old fart who has only seen 3 movies in the last 7 years (FotR, EpI, and EpII)...
> 
> who is this Vin Diesel guy, and what has he been in?
> 
> 
> JeffB  *




Assuming you aren't kidding - check out the Movies Pitch Black, xXx (triple-x), and Fast and the Furious. He really hasn't starred in anything substantive yet, but he's an "up-and-coming" property in hollywood, the same way George Clooney was about 5 years ago.

Oh, and I kinda missed his appearance in "Saving Private Ryan..."


----------



## JeffB

Nope I wasn't kidding...I'm not a big movie fan..most movies just...well...aren't to my tastes....I watch some stuff now and again on TV, but don't go to the theatres..except for the 3 movies I mentioned (in fact I saw FotR 3 times...)...I'll see The Two Towers in the theatres and RotK..but I doubt anything else will "drive" me to the theatre until Ep III comes out...

But I have seen SPR on DVD (actually wished I had seen this in the theatre, I'm a war buff), and now I know who he is...thanx


----------



## Hand of Evil

*Re: Re: JeffB*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Assuming you aren't kidding - check out the Movies Pitch Black, xXx (triple-x), and Fast and the Furious. He really hasn't starred in anything substantive yet, but he's an "up-and-coming" property in hollywood, the same way George Clooney was about 5 years ago.
> 
> Oh, and I kinda missed his appearance in "Saving Private Ryan..."  *



I see him in the Bruce Willis mode, Clooney was hyped too much, Bruce just appeared.  

Pitch Black was his break out role, but Fast and the Furious leaped him into the limelight (not a bad movie, surprised me).  It is said that he works well with everyone (no attitude yet).  xXx looks to be one of those fast action trillfest.


----------



## Leopold

*Re: Re: Re: JeffB*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> I see him in the Bruce Willis mode, Clooney was hyped too much, Bruce just appeared.
> 
> Pitch Black was his break out role, but Fast and the Furious leaped him into the limelight (not a bad movie, surprised me).  It is said that he works well with everyone (no attitude yet).  xXx looks to be one of those fast action trillfest. *




FaF sucked harsh. I will be brutally honest. It was nothing but a hyped up Import Riceflick. Hondas and Toyotas screaming down the highway at breakneck speeds. Lousy acting, allright effects, but horrible horrible movie...blah!


----------



## Mark Chance

*Also...*

Diesel also did the voice of the robot in Iron Giant, arguably his best role to date.  

Regarding the "news" item itself, my first reaction to reading the notice on the front page was "So?"

-- Mark L. Chance.


----------



## Hand of Evil

*Re: Re: Re: Re: JeffB*



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> FaF sucked harsh. I will be brutally honest. It was nothing but a hyped up Import Riceflick. Hondas and Toyotas screaming down the highway at breakneck speeds. Lousy acting, allright effects, but horrible horrible movie...blah! *




 Did not say it was a good movie just not a bad one, which I was surprised by.


----------



## smetzger

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> *I'd rather see him as a barbarian, covered in clan tattoos and/or brands and wailing away with a greataxe.
> 
> I'd also LOVE to see him play Ben Grimm/Thing in a Fantastic Four movie. *




Maybe he plays Drizt's Barbarian friend and Stipes plays Drizt.


----------



## Nvvyn

I don't know where you people live, but round where I live, Vin Diesel is big, he's no where near up and coming, since fast and the Furious, he's been the most bad*** action guy around.  And with xXx coming out, that just makes him 3x better.


----------



## Junkheap

Leopold said:
			
		

> *vin diesel starred in:
> 
> Pitch Black: Main Quasi-bad guy
> 
> Saving Private Ryan: Big italian guy who saves girl from building and then gets shot by sniper
> 
> Fast and the Furious: racing movie, plays quasi-bad guy
> 
> XXX: James bond with a pornstar image.
> 
> 
> to find out more about him go here:
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/celebs/detail/celeb/186925 *




He also stared in Boiler Room, which i think was his first movie.  With Mr Ribisi(sp)?  <---- Fibi's brother on friends.  It is a very very good movie.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Pitch Black was really good.

It was the first movie I aw with Diesel playing a majr role in it.


-Spoiler-




His ability to carry that movie was amazing. I really liked the character. Being the "bad" guy though, I figured him for dead.

My exact words while at the movie -> "If that dude gets killed, I swear I'll walk out."

I was pleasently surprised.  


Really cool that he is such a D&D junky.


----------



## Tyros

So I guess this means Half-Orcs are balanced with the other races now. New revision stating right after the "Orcish Blood" trait:

Celebrity Status - Half-Orcs are played by movie personalities such as Vin Diesel: +2 competence bonus to perform and sounding like you gargled razor blades in the morning.


----------



## Upper_Krust

*Re: Re: Re: Re: JeffB*

Hi all! 



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *FaF sucked harsh. I will be brutally honest. It was nothing but a hyped up Import Riceflick. Hondas and Toyotas screaming down the highway at breakneck speeds. Lousy acting, allright effects, but horrible horrible movie...blah! *




I don't agree. I thought the Fast & the Furious was very good. Given the subject matter I am curious what you expected of the movie? It is certainly the best of any contemporary 'Car' movie I can think of and better than many classics as well.



			
				Nvvyn said:
			
		

> *I don't know where you people live, but round where I live, Vin Diesel is big, he's no where near up and coming, since fast and the Furious, he's been the most bad*** action guy around. And with xXx coming out, that just makes him 3x better.! *




Agreed. 

Not only is he a good actor, but he has both a screen presence and a physical presence.

Certainly set to be one of the biggest Hollywood stars over the next decade and beyond. Can easily carry action or non-action roles.

I'm certainly looking forward to xXx. 

The fact that he plays D&D is just the icing on the cake here - hopefully we will get to see him wielding a sword on screen at some point.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> *I'd rather see him as a barbarian, covered in clan tattoos and/or brands and wailing away with a greataxe.
> *




There was a rumor a few months back he would be in the third Conan movie- playing a follower of Conan, Kon.. or something like that.

FD


----------



## Psion

Side note:

Pitch black has joined the hall of oft-quoted movies at our gaming table with the "looks clear" quip. Seems to come up whenever players make a dubious spot check and I say "you don't see anything..."

For those who missed the referred to scene:

Johns: How's it look?
Riddick: Looks clear. 
_[They step forward, and a creature jumps at them. They fight and kill it.]_
Johns: You said it was clear!
Riddick: I said it _looked_ clear.
Johns: Well, how does it look now?
Riddick: Looks clear.


----------



## Desdichado

This "news" was heavily discussed here on this board, what, two-three weeks ago?


----------



## Krug

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *This "news" was heavily discussed here on this board, what, two-three weeks ago?   *




And very very recently in another thread.. ah well.  I guess people are excited. I'm just glad it's not Tom Hanks.


----------



## uv23

Very cool news. I've liked Vin from the start. I even liked Pitch Black.


----------



## Reynard

First of all, FaF was basically "Point Break" with a search/replace done on "surfing" for "racing".  Otherwise, same movie.

Now, Vin Diesel himself is a pretty good actor.  i like Pitch Black, I liked him in Boiler Room, and he was convincing in SPR.  But none of those movies were his first and this is why I like him:

VIn goes to hollywood to become a famous actor.  He gets 1 commercial in 2 years.  he leaves Hollywood.  Vin goes hoem to new yourk and writes, directs, and stars in his own movie.  boom, he's famous.  The end.

That kind of talent and dedication has to be appreciated.

Plus, he's a geek like us, which is cool.


----------



## JDragon

Somebody asked earlier why this is a big deal, well in a lot of ways its not, but when you look at the other press D&D has gotten over its life so far this is a good thing.

You have someone that has become a well known actor on their way to becoming the next big action guy, that plays D&D and so far (to my knowledge) has had very little bad press.

If his star continues to rise, we very well could see a (D&Dish) fantasy/action movie writen buy someone that actually plays vs who ever it was that wrote the D&D movie. (which I'm sorry to say I saw)  Plus the new people it may bring in when they see someone like Vin Diesel playing.

Well back to work more thoughts later.


JDragon


----------



## Mark

Liked Pitch Black, SPR and Boiler Room (didn't see FaF, and xXx isn't out yet, is it?).  And I think Vin is a very good actor.

Odd thing to me is what I haven't heard anyone speculate, yet.  (Correct, and forgive, me if I have missed a post, please.)

Everyone keeps mentioning possible movies for him to star in that would be D&D related but no one is mentioning the FR series in the works.  It's not uncommon these days for stars to cross over between movies and television.  I can't think of a better star for them to add into that series and bring lots of fans to the show.

Speculation, of course, but who would he play (assuming that they use known characters) or what type of character might he be slated to play if they did get him for the FR TV series?


----------



## Mistwell

> I don't know where you people live, but round where I live, Vin Diesel is big, he's no where near up and coming, since fast and the Furious, he's been the most bad*** action guy around. And with xXx coming out, that just makes him 3x better.




Technically, by Hollywood standards, Mr. Diesel has not even had his "break-out" role yet, much less his "most bad-ass action guy" role.  Most of the nation probably still doesn't know his name, and he has not been cast in the lead role in a "big" film, yet.  Even xXx will probably not do it for him.  He is around the same level as, say, Christian Bale.  People in the industry acknowledge that he is there, think generally postively of his acting abilities, and believe he will go places, if he doesn't mess it up by taking too many bad roles.


----------



## King_Stannis

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Technically, by Hollywood standards, Mr. Diesel has not even had his "break-out" role yet, much less his "most bad-ass action guy" role.  Most of the nation probably still doesn't know his name, and he has not been cast in the lead role in a "big" film, yet.  Even xXx will probably not do it for him.  He is around the same level as, say, Christian Bale.  People in the industry acknowledge that he is there, think generally postively of his acting abilities, and believe he will go places, if he doesn't mess it up by taking too many bad roles. *




i disagree with this. is he arnold or bruce? no. i don't know who the hell christian bale is, but i think i can safely say that vin diesel is better known than him.

by the way, as much as critics didn't care for FaF, the movie was a huge success for the studio. plenty of moviegoers liked it despite what critics said. i would argue that FaF was his breakout role. i myself didn't see FaF but have seen all of his other movies and the guy is a pretty good actor.


----------



## Desdichado

Yah, he's certainly a step or two above Christian Bale in terms of name recognition.  Not that I don't like Christian Bale (too bad _Reign of Fire_ isn't likely to help his career any) but Vin Diesel, especially with the release of _xXx_ is certainly better known.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

I like Vin Diesel, but have little desire to see xXx - due to the fact that (once more) the trailer gives away the whole movie.. including showing what is most likely the climax action scene.

Yes, I know this has been happening since movie trailers have been around, but I refuse to hand over my money to support the behavior. 

Thank the powers-that-be for Signs.

FD


----------



## Voneth

*Vin Disel panders to the DND. *

I know everyone is excited about a "cool" guy dong DND, but I think there is more going on. (and I didn't want my opinion swamped over how cool this or that movie was) Besides, why would a real DNDer need to buy $800 worth of stuff he should already have on his book shelf.

Right now, Vin "brand name" is that he playing up a "I could be anyone" image. One of his first demo tapes was called "Multi Facial" where he demonstrated his ability to do seterotypes from a Italian mafia guy to a gangbanger. 

He was also featured in newspaper article that basicaly said that leading men in movie are getting more diverse. Now picture this ...

He sees the Scorpion King and says "Yeah, I could do that." (it's not hard to imagine the man's voice, is it?) He's made his own movies, he probably wants to do it again. If he could make it a franchise, even better.

He sees the SK's modest profits and figures it would be worth it if he could make a similar movie. He also knows part of SK's profit margin came from the built in WWF fan base for the Rock. He wonders how he could garner his own built-in fan base. Then pehaps he saw the decent returns on the first night of the DND movie before word got out that is was lame. Hmmmm.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. His decides to use his "I could be anyone" image again by saying "Look, I play DND! Come see my fantasy movie! My own DM even wrote the script."

And his DM is the writer? More like his writer is his "DM." Besides if he was in the know, he would have heard that words "movie" and "DND" don't work well together.

Am I serious? Sorta. Sometimes though I think we gamers need to get over our self-image issue and go.

I on the other hand fully belive that Diong is a gamer and I am camped outsider her house on a wireless laptop right now. (about that self-image issue -- I take it back  )


----------



## Davelozzi

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *Technically, by Hollywood standards, Mr. Diesel has not even had his "break-out" role yet, much less his "most bad-ass action guy" role.  Most of the nation probably still doesn't know his name... he is around the same level as, say, Christian Bale.  *




I don't know who the hell Chrisitan Bale is but I had never heard of Diesel until this news broke anyway, so I can't argue with you.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

> "Look, I play DND! Come see my fantasy movie! My own DM even wrote the script."




Yeah, gamers are such a huge market- why not pander to us.

I would rather keep my "self-image issue" then be paranoid.

FD


----------



## Davelozzi

Was something wrong with the other Vin Diesel plays D&D thread?


----------



## Voneth

*GQ make themselves sound like geeks!*

"spell manual"?
"Half man, Half Orc"?

I don't mind Vin playing DND (though I have my suspcions) but the GQ writer made himself sound innane in trying to be so serious. Instead he came off sounding cheesier than you usual, like a cross between stereo instrucitons and a bad B-move.


----------



## King_Stannis

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, gamers are such a huge market- why not pander to us.
> 
> I would rather keep my "self-image issue" then be paranoid.
> 
> FD *




bling and......

"Was something wrong with the other Vin Diesel plays D&D thread?"


bling


----------



## Mistwell

Guys, I'm just talking from the industry perspective here (where I live). I'm sure many of you have no idea who Christian Bale is (and like I said, most of the US still has no idea who Vin Disel is).  However, despite your opinions, Mr. Bale's filmography is twice as long as Mr. Diesel's, and box-office intake is nearly quintuple. Both of those things go into the decision-making about whose agent your are going to approach, and whose name goes on the list of potential actors for new projects.

Mr. Diesel is doing well, but he has yet to have that film that launches him into the hearts and minds of America's moviegoers as a whole, instead of a few small niches of America. That's where Mr. Bale is at right now as well.  I'd venture to say that "The Rock" has more name recognition still than either of them, and that none of them are anywhere near A-List yet.  But I think both Diesel and Bale have the potential to reach the A-List in the next decade.  They are both, currently, considered rookies however, though playing in the pro leagues.


----------



## Wolfen Priest

I will voice up and say that I'm happy that Vin Deisel plays D&D, like anyone else who plays should be, but up until now, I was pretty indifferent about him.

He was interviewed by some local DJ's on the radio a few months ago in my town, and he seemed very down to earth and likable.
I'll even go so far as to say I thought FaF looked halfway decent (although not good enough for me to have actually seen it).

But the trailer for xXx almost made me cringe.  Frankly, I think some porn stars probably _could_ do a better acting job, for all I can tell from his stupid one-line in that trailer.  I'm sorry, but the scene with him on ski's did not win me over to the camp that "Vin is a good actor."  Sorry.

The fact that he plays D&D is great.  But I for one am not wetting my pants about it, nor do I really think it entitles him to make a great movie related to D&D.  Probably all it will do is get a few more players to accept D&D as "non-geeky," which I think is already happening anyway.  I've said before, and I'll reiterate that I don't think young people taking up PnP RPG's fit the dorky stereotype they once did.  In fact, the biggest dork I ever knew said he thought D&D was "nerdy."  Most "cool" people don't look at it that way anymore, IMHO.  

Look at Vin.  A great actor he is not, but a cool guy, he surely must be.


----------



## herald

I don't quite understand the phenomia of "Gamer-spotting". I guess it's nice to understand who is in our community, but I more than likely will not see VD at my gaming table than any other celebrity. 

But to claim that VD is pandering to gamers...(brain starts to throb) I don't by it. There are way too many factors in the SK small success. The first of which was simply that the character was introduced in another movie.

Finding out that famous people game, it might be a warm fuzzy, but I haven't found a star that I'd hitch anyone famous too. After all, stars fall.


----------



## Henry

three thoughts:

1) Vin Diesel is probably using his hobby as a means to garner more fans. I see nothing wrong with this. We may have our cliques, but gamers stick together on the large scale.

2) Just because the D&D movie was sub-par, doesn't mean that the genre doesn't work. A good producer looks past what has failed before, to promote what is a good concept, and can be rewarded with success.

Fellowship of the _Freakin'_ Ring, anyone? 

3) I'm not wetting my pants, _per se_, but I think that anytime someone who plays RPG's is public about it, it brings a bit more respect to players as a whole. I don't want just Vin Diesel to publicize it; I want everyone who has EVER played to make it known. It's a fun, non-harmful, and community-enhancing pastime; why wouldn't we be proud to call it our hobby?


----------



## King_Stannis

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *....I've said before, and I'll reiterate that I don't think young people taking up PnP RPG's fit the dorky stereotype they once did.  In fact, the biggest dork I ever knew said he thought D&D was "nerdy."  Most "cool" people don't look at it that way anymore, IMHO.
> *




you must live in a different world than most of us. otherwise i would already be "out of the gaming closet", so to speak.

sorry, still wayyyy too many stinky guys yelling monty python lines for my comfort. anything we can do to combat that stereotype should be embraced. i agree, there's not much more that can happen with this now. yes, he plays d&d, now what? it's not like he's going to break off a commercial for it on tv or anything.

still, it's another thing to point to with my non-gaming friends who might not understand or who have a skewed image of d&d. at least i can say to them: "well, if it's so geeky, why do people like vin diesel think it's still cool?". it may not resound with them, it just might.


----------



## mac1504

*Hannibal or Conan?*

Has anyone heard that Vin is supposedly playing Conan's son in the Conan sequel that is rumoured to be in the works?

I also saw that Vin Diesel is working on a Hannibal movie where he will play the Carthaginian general.

Maybe that is what all this D&D "research" is for?

-mac1504


----------



## Wolfen Priest

Two things:

1.)  It's true, if Vin has been a D&D player since he was 12, why is he suddenly _now_ spending $800 on D&D stuff?

2.)  If he is making a Conan sequel (which I for one will be excited about), then why would he _need_ to specifically "pander" to D&D gamers?


----------



## Voneth

Dave Speredelozzi said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Was something wrong with the other Vin Diesel plays D&D thread?
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> *




Uh yeah  

"and I didn't want my opinion swamped over how cool this or that movie was"

Have you read that thread lately? I'd rather not be swiming up stream against "FaF suck! vs. FaF was cool!"

No Thanks

[edited by me since I grabbed the wrong post to quote.


----------



## herald

*Has anyone heard that Vin is supposedly playing Conan's son in the Conan sequel that is rumoured to be in the works?* 

<Snip>

*Maybe that is what all this D&D "research" is for?* 

Sorry, not to be insulting, but by that stretch of logic I sould be prepared to be play a doctor in a movie since I played "Operation"

"Nurse, hold that still, I'm going in for the funny bone."


----------



## Cergorach

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone keeps mentioning possible movies for him to star in that would be D&D related but no one is mentioning the FR series in the works.  It's not uncommon these days for stars to cross over between movies and television.  I can't think of a better star for them to add into that series and bring lots of fans to the show.
> 
> Speculation, of course, but who would he play (assuming that they use known characters) or what type of character might he be slated to play if they did get him for the FR TV series?  *




First thing that shot through my mind was "FR series... Drizzt... OH-MY-GOD!". Think up some black makeup, pointy ears, a black panther companion and two swords, we got a winner ;-)

Actually i think VD can play any action/menacing role, but the above was the first thing i thought about (i'm not a Drizzle wannabe btw). I like the dude, he has a certain pressence that few actors have. He even seems like a normal cheerfull fellow...

ps. I liked FaF a lot, it's a kind of Hit or Miss kind of thing, some people like it, some hate it. But one thing is clear if you don't like the street racing element, you won't enjoy this movie.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *
> It's true, if Vin has been a D&D player since he was 12, why is he suddenly now spending $800 on D&D stuff?
> *




Well, there are three ways to look a this-

1) I can walk into my LGS and spend over $100 on three hardcover d&d books. 

If Vin has been at a movie shoot for some time, then a return to a GS after a few months could easily blow through $800.

2) He bought a lot of different gaming stuff- including things like Warcraft 3 and Warhammer. The reporter is too ignorant to know that these are not d&d- so he lumps them all together.

3) The CIA is working with aliens and JFK's ghost in some grand conspiracy to screw D&D players.

FD


----------



## mac1504

herald said:
			
		

> *Sorry, not to be insulting, but by that stretch of logic I sould be prepared to be play a doctor in a movie since I played "Operation"
> 
> "Nurse, hold that still, I'm going in for the funny bone." *




Well, that is not what I was implying Herald, rather maybe he is trying to garner a little attention among D&D fans for his upcoming "secret" projects he mentions in the article. Sorry if I wasn't clear on my statement 

-mac1504


----------



## Mark

*Re: Vin Disel panders to the DND. *



			
				Voneth said:
			
		

> *Besides, why would a real DNDer need to buy $800 worth of stuff he should already have on his book shelf.*




He may have been picking up a (small) bag of Dwarven Forge expansion sets.  Ok, ok, at a WotC store.  It may have been any number of extras beyond the core books.  He's got more cash now than he knows what to do with, picks up a bunch of things he doesn't have (minis, even) and gives what he doesn't like to his buddies that next time he plays.

I think the phrase "pandering" conjures up more negative conotations in a lot of minds then positive.  Remember, a large portion of his Action Movie audience is made up of sports fanatics (some of us play D&D, too, I know) and a lot of them might write him off after hearing that news.  Or, if not write him off, lower their estimation of him a notch or two.  I know that a lot of the folks I have known who are big into Action movies and sports don't even bother with Sci/Fi action flciks, barring T1 or anything Arnold pumps out.  Forget about Bruce Willis if he isn't a cop (12 Monkeys, and the like).

So, ultimately, I highly doubt this is some ruse to try and woo the gamer crowd.  I have my doubts that unless a movie is directly connected to our hobby, that anyone would go out of their way to try and woo us.  Interesting thought, though. 

I asked in the other thread (before Mistwell baited some folks into a debate about Vin's level of stardom) what the project might be, with my speculation edging toward the FR series rather than a movie.  I don't think that another movie with the D&D brand attached willl happen until they've tested the market further with the FR series, and I think it would be wise for them to get someone like him to lead the cast (or be a big part of it). 

My two cents...


----------



## herald

Sorry Mac, I just couldn't pass on a straight line like that. If that was his intention, he wasn't successful in getting it accross in the artice. Is answer was. "It's for a secret project."

The new conan movie is well known about, as for the other, I can't comment.


----------



## Mark

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *First thing that shot through my mind was "FR series... Drizzt... OH-MY-GOD!". Think up some black makeup, pointy ears, a black panther companion and two swords, we got a winner ;-)*



*

I remember an interview where he complained about wearing the contact lens he had to wear in Pitch Black (because of the sand blowing around, I believe).  So we know he could handle some special make up considerations for a character... *


----------



## Henry

I guarantee you that in the U.S., if anyone but an African American portrays Drizzt Do'Urden, then the NAACP will be staging a boycott that will make anti-Harry Potter rallys seem like a throat-clearing.

(A) Can you imagine putting a caucasian in black-face or night-blue face, or anything similar, and not having civil liberties groups getting upset?

(B) Can you even imagine putting an African American in greasepaint, and not having civil liberties groups saying anything derogatory? The only reason Spike Lee got away with it was because (1) He was making social commentary, and (2) he's Spike Lee.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Henry said:
			
		

> *I guarantee you that in the U.S., if anyone but an African American portrays Drizzt Do'Urden, then the NAACP will be staging a boycott that will make anti-Harry Potter rallys seem like a throat-clearing.*




Man, I would normally avoid any FR tv show/movie, but if the NAACP disliked it- then I would have to become a number one fan.

FD


----------



## dagger

Im with you Furn, I tend to like anything more when it pisses of any politcally correct or equal rights zealouts.


----------



## herald

The naacp protested Harry Potter?

I must have missed that one.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

herald said:
			
		

> *The naacp protested Harry Potter?
> 
> I must have missed that one. *




I don't think the NAACP protested that movie, but it got some protests from organized religous groups.

FD


----------



## Mark

Henry said:
			
		

> *I guarantee you that in the U.S., if anyone but an African American portrays Drizzt Do'Urden, then the NAACP will be staging a boycott that will make anti-Harry Potter rallys seem like a throat-clearing.
> 
> (A) Can you imagine putting a caucasian in black-face or night-blue face, or anything similar, and not having civil liberties groups getting upset?
> 
> (B) Can you even imagine putting an African American in greasepaint, and not having civil liberties groups saying anything derogatory? The only reason Spike Lee got away with it was because (1) He was making social commentary, and (2) he's Spike Lee. *




Perhaps, but I wasn't looking at it that way.  To my mind, it isn't an actor portraying a black man.  It's an actor portraying a Drow.  In my mind that's more along the lines of Mistique from X-Men than a Ted Danson/Whoopi Goldberg prank.

Just explaining my perspective...


----------



## herald

Ah, it all becomes much clearer now.


----------



## Aven

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> First thing that shot through my mind was "FR series... Drizzt... OH-MY-GOD!". Think up some black makeup, pointy ears, a black panther companion and two swords, we got a winner ;-)
> 
> Actually i think VD can play any action/menacing role, but the above was the first thing i thought about (i'm not a Drizzle wannabe btw). I like the dude, he has a certain pressence that few actors have. He even seems like a normal cheerfull fellow...
> 
> *




For the love of god the last thing i want to see in the FR series is drizzit.  Nothing personal Cergorach, but i'm really annoyed with the way that "Drizzit" and "Forgotten Realms" have become synonyms in waaaaay too many people's minds.  For the series to be a success, it needs to use the realms as the rich setting it has the potential to be, but with new and origional character-types.  Not some 4 person archetypical Mage-Cleric-Fighter-Rogue party, and preferably not with someone like Elminster or Drizzit showing up every 15 min because "they're cool"  (IMO) Not that i like drizzit, but even if he were in the series, his character would more than likely be misrepresented and so the series would be alienating it's initial fanbase.  Besides, isn't Vin far to muscular to be a goddamn elf ?


----------



## King_Stannis

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Man, I would normally avoid any FR tv show/movie, but if the NAACP disliked it- then I would have to become a number one fan.
> 
> FD *




brilliant (and black) economist walter williams calls the NAACP "the clan with a tan". that's the only way i refer to them anymore.


----------



## Wolfen Priest

*Re: Re: Vin Disel panders to the DND. *



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *I know that a lot of the folks I have known who are big into Action movies and sports don't even bother with Sci/Fi action flciks, barring T1 or anything Arnold pumps out.  Forget about Bruce Willis if he isn't a cop (12 Monkeys, and the like).
> *




Those people are idiots.  And I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## kitoy

> I guarantee you that in the U.S., if anyone but an African American portrays Drizzt Do'Urden, then the NAACP will be staging a boycott that will make anti-Harry Potter rallys seem like a throat-clearing.




Vin Diesel identifies himself as "multiracial."  I may be wrong about the details, but the GQ article says that one of his parents was white and the other black and that his step-father was a black man.  When auditioning for Italian roles, he was rejected for looking too black and when trying out for black thug roles, he was rejected because he looked too white.

I don't think anyone will have a problem with him playng Drizzt.  Instead, he may have a problem similar to Tiger Woods, where various groups keep trying to "claim" him.


----------



## Mark

*Re: Re: Re: Vin Disel panders to the DND. *



			
				Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *Those people are idiots.  And I mean that in the nicest way possible.  *




You're preaching to the chior, Wolfen Priest. 

Among their number are the towel snappers and spectacle stompers of the world...


----------



## shouit

*Other Famous Gamers*

I know Bare Naked Ladies play.

I have also heard that the lead singer of Tool plays as well as Creed has a campaign that they play on the road.  At least they have been purchasing gaming merchandise from an online game store.  

I am sure that there are other famous people that play, but I wonder if they are afraid to say they play because of the problems it may cause with publicity.  Anyone know of any others that play?


----------



## Sam

Reynard said:
			
		

> *VIn goes to hollywood to become a famous actor.  He gets 1 commercial in 2 years.  he leaves Hollywood.  Vin goes hoem to new yourk and writes, directs, and stars in his own movie.  boom, he's famous.  The end.
> *




So, which movie was this?  

--Sam


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Originally posted by Voneth 

Besides, why would a real DNDer need to buy $800 worth of stuff he should already have on his book shelf.





Maybe he and his group is finally giving 3e a try after playing 1e since he was 12?  Or maybe, if he is gonna be in a D&Dish movie, he wants to be able to conduct an interview like he knows what he's doing - unlike that bitch in "Dungeons and Dragons" - I forget her name.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by Voneth
> Maybe he and his group is finally giving 3e a try after playing 1e since he was 12?   *




Just what I was thinking.  Hey, I took a break from gaming for a few years.  If I had a couple million bucks I might have have blown a few hundred as well.

Someone really should have told him about the SRD website.  Not to mention the discount on-line stores.  We coulda saved him $80.  

Of course with reporters saying things like "the guy's hybrid character; a half man, half orc." one assumes he doesn't need to do much reaseach.  Besides, Furn_Darkside hit it: the movie-going gamer market could possibly pay for the film's coffee budget on a good day.


----------



## Seaver

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i disagree with this. is he arnold or bruce? no. i don't know who the hell christian bale is, but i think i can safely say that vin diesel is better known than him.
> 
> by the way, as much as critics didn't care for FaF, the movie was a huge success for the studio. plenty of moviegoers liked it despite what critics said. i would argue that FaF was his breakout role. i myself didn't see FaF but have seen all of his other movies and the guy is a pretty good actor. *




I disagree with a bit of this.  I think Diesel is better than Arnold was when he was Diesel's point in his career and that Diesel is on par with Bruce respectively.

Arnold has since branched out and become a much better actor and added some intentional humor to his style.


I don't know who the hell Christian Bale is either by the way.  The name sounds familiar, but no clue who he is.


----------



## El Ravager

I don't buy the conspiracies.  As a gamer for 5 years and a DM, I have a modest collection of books.  I could still, if I had the money to throw around, buy 800 bucks worth of D20 stuff. 

Just take a look at how many d20 products that are out there.  Always something more to buy if you have the money.

=====
El Rav


----------



## I'm A Banana

If more people like Vin Disel came forward and admitted that they were playing/buying D&D or other dorky activities, more power to them.

Heck, I'd support Arnold coming out and saying "Ah've read Chawsuh!" or "Ah love fracol geomuhtrey!"

Even if they're pandering to our market, they're changing the image of the game, and that's a benefit that can't really be ignored.

Remember, not all towel-snapping jocks are complete intellectual bigots. They're people, too. 

Vin playing D&D is one of the good things that have happened to the passtime.

I support the idea that WotC should invest in some commercial showing action stars, movie stars, famous people in general, saying "I Play Dungeons and Dragons". Call it an "Out of the Basement" campaign.

You guys at WotC listening?

But they're already doing that a bit, with the TV shows and movies and stuff.

Maybe one of the secret projects is one of the Drizzit movies that have been rumored....?

Just  some random thoughts.


----------



## Chrysoula

Um, in another interview (one I think referenced somewhere here), I'm pretty sure he said he hadn't gamed in quite some time. This makes sense; celebrities don't always have a lot of time for relaxation, especially when they've been so busy building a career like Vin Diesel has been.

So I really have no problem seeing Vin suddenly finding a bit of time to go buy all the D&D books out. The man's been pretty busy for the last two or three years.


----------



## Klaus

Waaaaay before Scorpion King got made (I believe some three years ago), WIZARD magazine did an article on celebrities that read comics. Vin Diesel was featured, and his DnD gaming days were public already. At that time Vin was rumored for the Diablo movie...

So it's got nothing to do with SK or LotR movies being huge hits. And I do believe his DM is a friend and Vin is giving him a hand at "breaking into the industry". If YOU were a movie star, wouldn't you help a talented friend (assuming his friend is talented)?


----------



## Voneth

> _ Originally posted by Voneth _
> *
> 
> Besides, why would a real DNDer need to buy $800 worth of stuff he should already have on his book shelf.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Originally posted by JRRNeiklot
> 
> Maybe he and his group is finally giving 3e a try after playing 1e since he was 12?  Or maybe, if he is gonna be in a D&Dish movie, he wants to be able to conduct an interview like he knows what he's doing - unlike that bitch in "Dungeons and Dragons" - I forget her name. *




Uhhh, my point exactly.

If he was a real DNDer, whay would he have to worry about how to conduct an interview? He'd know the stuff already.


----------



## muhcashin

*Mainstreaming*

D&D is becoming more mainstream. obviously. And that's probably thanks to the marketing people down at WotC who've managed to put up ads of D&D in magazines such as Maxim. I, personnally, think that Maxim is awful, and always thought roleplayers were above this kind of trash. Although, I DO admit that the covers usually catch my attention. Anywho, the ads are certainly not aimed at roleplayers, but at those who shun the hobby as if it was plague. D&D has a bad reputation because of the satanist crap and nerd stuff. By the way, I started D&D in 1999 and until then, I thought and was sure that all roleplayers were the stereotypical loser/geek/nerd/dork/whatevermachacallits. The fact that I joined the ranks of roleplayers shows that the game is slowly spreading and becoming more and more mainstream.

"So what if it's getting mainstream? WotC is just trying to make more money." is what many would say. And they're probably right. But pop culture has shown us that people will bite into whatever is thrown at them like hungry dogs. N'Sync, Britney Spears, Nelly, Vin Diesel flicks are all garbage, but people are willing to go see the movies, buy the records and watch MTV for hours. I mean reality game shows are a complete waste of air-time but they garner a lot of viewers. Yes, it's cynical, but North Americans are passive sponge-zombies who pick up anything lying around, be it coal or gold. If MTV decides today that D&D is cool, every 13 year-old american princess cheerleader would be at their neighborhood hobby shop.

If I assume that that D&D isn't garbage, which most of you agree with, the mainstreaming of the hobby can't be a bad thing. Of course, mainstreaming means that other money hungry bastards will try to make money off it like they do with everything. And no one would possibly want this. There's also the pride of being marginal, being part of the elite group that most can't join. This is the impression I get from the guys who are anti-Vin-playing-Dungeons-&-Dungeons-and-having-a-secret-project. Ok, learning that Vin Diesel played D&D was as surprising as learning that Santa didn't exist when you're 5. He's the last person on earth I'd imagine playing this dorky game. But going so far as to say that he would pander us really shows at what point you have self-image issues. Saying that, since Vin Diesel fans are all "jock-idiots", he must not be a true D&Der and must be attempting to pander us is ludicrous. As I've said, it's not because one enjoys movies that have dialogue written by and for toddlers, that one is not worthy to play D&D. Movies are made to be appeal to most people, even Aristotle has a theory or a set rules on how to make a perfect play. I've read a book by Umberto Eco, I don't quite recall the title, but he mentions the classical american film, such Casablanca and Gone with the Wind or even T2, follow a certain recipie. I don't know the exact recipie but there usually is 2 "stories", the main one and a love story. For example, in Casablanca, we've got WWII (main story) and the thing between Rick and Elsa. Another characteristic is that they always make you feel good, no matter how sad or tragic the end is. Very few films leave the audience perplexed and freaked out. Usually, when you walk out of the theater after seeing a wierd movie, the first thing you ask yourself is "WTF?!" I know I'm blabbing off topic right now so I'll swerve back to the my point. 

The point is...I forgot what it was...ah crap. That's what happens when I write posts without really thinking about what I want to say. Anways, If Vin Diesel, big bad action hero, plays D&D, and just happened to be buying 800$ worth of D&D just before an interview with GQ doesn't mean he's doing to appeal to the small population of geeks who read GQ. Or something along those lines. Arggghh, screw it. Most won't even read the whole post. I'm sure you'll be sick of my post after the second paragraph.


----------



## Grazzt

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2.)  If he is making a Conan sequel (which I for one will be excited about), then why would he need to specifically "pander" to D&D gamers? *




Slight OT perhaps, but the name of the Conan movie is "Conan: The Crown of Iron" and I had heard something about Vin being in it, not sure though.


----------



## LostSoul

Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *I've said before, and I'll reiterate that I don't think young people taking up PnP RPG's fit the dorky stereotype they once did.  In fact, the biggest dork I ever knew said he thought D&D was "nerdy."  Most "cool" people don't look at it that way anymore, IMHO.*




I think that D&D is still "dorky".  Not as much as it once was, but playing sports or drinking or doing drugs is still "cooler".  It's like playing a computer game.  Still dorky, just less than before.

This reminds me of a scene in "Friends" that went something like this:
Joey:  Why do you guys call him Gandalf, anway?
Chandler:  Because he's a "Party Wizard".
Joey:  What?
Ross:  You know.  "Gandalf the Wizard".  
Joey:  What?
Ross:  Didn't you read Lord of the Rings in high school?
Joey:  No.  I had sex in high school.

Anyways, I don't think that just because one movie star plays D&D isn't going to make much of a difference.  People will probably think, "That's odd, a movie star playing a dork's game."


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *
> Heck, I'd support Arnold coming out and saying "Ah've read Chawsuh!" or "Ah love fracol geomuhtrey!"
> *




Too funny.   !

MAYBE Senior Diesel's secret project is a d20 product,
and this research is directly relevant. 

MAYBE he's not waiting to see if he is on WoTC's short list of Campaign entrants. 

MAYBE it's a d20 Modern supplement to rival AEG? 

MAYBE he's REALLY a huge fan, and plans to license images and themes from his movies ! 

MAYBE I'll see one of his movies...

But probably not.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

*Re: Mainstreaming*



			
				muhcashin said:
			
		

> * Or something along those lines. Arggghh, screw it. Most won't even read the whole post. I'm sure you'll be sick of my post after the second paragraph. *




Heh. You are almost as funny as Wolfen Priest. Well said - Well said. - Except :  Maxim magazine rocks!


----------



## Henry

You want a REALLY weird conspiracy theory?

This builds on what BigFreekinGoblinoid said.

This issue just came out, correct? Suppose that the interview were conducted, oh, say around early June or so? And just suppose good old Mr. Vincent thought it would be a kick to enter WotC's submission contest? 

More likely, he was showing off for the interviewer, or he's been on a movie shoot for a couple of months.


----------



## Droogie

*Re: Mainstreaming*



			
				muhcashin said:
			
		

> *.
> 
> The point is...I forgot what it was...ah crap. That's what happens when I write posts without really thinking about what I want to say. Anways, If Vin Diesel, big bad action hero, plays D&D, and just happened to be buying 800$ worth of D&D just before an interview with GQ doesn't mean he's doing to appeal to the small population of geeks who read GQ. Or something along those lines. Arggghh, screw it. Most won't even read the whole post. I'm sure you'll be sick of my post after the second paragraph. *




I read every word, dude. Good post! Made me LMAO.


----------



## Griswold

>>Vin Disel panders to the DND.  

Who's Vin Disel?


----------



## JRRNeiklot

From CNN:  Vin Diesel buys WOTC from Hasbro!


----------



## Corinth

The likely reason is that Vin's career kept him busy doing movie shoots and related activities--promotional junkets, etc.--for most of the last two years and only now does he has the combination of time and pocket change needed to catch up on the state of the hobby's 800 pound gorilla.


----------



## Shade Murphy

Yeah I can just see him getting caught up with 3E.

"Oh coool. They brought back the monk and barbarian. This is going to be awsome. What the heck?! Rangers got shafted!!?!?!?"-


----------



## Mistwell

Sigh...not that it matters, but since you are about the fourth to ask:

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Bale,+Christian

and

http://us.imdb.com/Bio?Bale,+Christian


----------



## Desdichado

Y'know, I heard Harrison Ford plays D&D.  And George W. Bush used to in college.


----------



## alsih2o

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19437


----------



## Saracen

Alright, first of all, the article in GQ was probably written 3-4 months ago. Most magazines have a 3-4 month lead time between when articles are submitted and when they actually appear in the magazine.

Second, in another thread, either on rpg.net or on here somewhere, someone mentions an article where Vin talks about DnD. He states that he used to play years ago when he was a bouncer in a NYC club. This was back in like 92-93 when he was bouncing. In the article he laments the fact that he didn't have the time to playt any more.

To explain the $800 spending spree, flash forward to when the interview for GQ was conducted. Vin decides he's going to make some time to play again, after years of not playing. He goes to the WotC store and because he hasn't played in years he sees that DnD 3E is available. He buys the three core books, plus all the splat books (Sword and Fist, etc.), All the other non-core hardcovers and maybe even all the available FR setting books for 3E. Just for these alone you're talking about spending close to $400 or more. Then, because he just made $10,000,000 dollars for xXx he buys all the people he's planning on gaming with, including his DM\writer friend each a set of core books. There's your $800 bucks.

Is this plausible? I think it is. I stopped playing DnD in 1988 I entered high school. I just started playing again last month. I went out and bought the three core rules books.

Also, the idea of him pandering to gamers is laughable. We are too small a group to pander to. In fact, admitting to playing DnD would be more likely to hurt his image, not improve it. Basically, he's admitted to being a bit of a geek. Something that would be more likely to hurt his tough-guy image with the Fast and the Furious Fanboys.


----------



## alsih2o

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19437


----------



## Nightbird

*Vin*

Vin Diesel as Drizzt? Nah. Now, if he were to play Entreri - that'd be cool.

Drizzt would have to be physically smaller.


----------



## Wolfen Priest

*Re: Other Famous Gamers*



			
				shouit said:
			
		

> *I know Bare Naked Ladies play.
> 
> I have also heard that the lead singer of Tool plays as well as Creed has a campaign that they play on the road.  At least they have been purchasing gaming merchandise from an online game store.
> 
> I am sure that there are other famous people that play, but I wonder if they are afraid to say they play because of the problems it may cause with publicity.  Anyone know of any others that play? *




First, you know BARE NAKED LADIES who play D&D? Wow, sign me up, man!

Second, if the lead singer of Tool plays/has played D&D, then (a) it confirms all my admiration of the man and his band, and (b) it confirms my admiration for the game and all it's players.

Third, I've also heard that Robin Williams plays Warhammer 40,000, so I'd be willing to bet he's played D&D a few times as well.  (On a side note: I bet he plays an insane dwarf, or gnome. )


----------



## Voneth

Quoted from alsih2o's url reply of:  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=19437



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> newspapers love human interest stories, your local gaming shop and your game group are a great human insterest story, contact them and they will come. *




I bet my five years as a newspaper reporter that local newspapers DON’T find game shops to be human-interest stories. The only reporters interested covering game shops would be those with an agenda pro or con.

I was at one newspaper for a year and I could tell by the comments by staff that gamers were seen as one step above the people who dress up at conventions, which is not very flattering mind you. On the other hand, they have a good-natured laugh about the “freak” who paints his body in team colors for the local game. 

I have, however, managed to help get games press. I am now a PR professional who can occasionally slips a news lead to WotC and others when I see them. While the local papers could care less, the national Associated Press had a news lead on a story on how kids whine to get their way. I managed to get them to come to my local game store on the premise of Pokemon. (they didn’t care about the DND angle)

Guess who ran that story, my old local paper that I had left two years ago. Did they did it more as an in-joke about a former employee (they knew my son was bossy and it was regular joke at the office) than anything game related.

I can also see getting a reporter to a game store if there was a real human-interest story related to it, like a store manager who’s in a wheel chair. But then again from that angle he could be running a Dollar Store for all that matters. 

Lesson learned, the only time a game store gets in the news is the same way any local business gets its name in the news - by association with a real story, not as the focus of the story.  

I also spotted a weird article about fan fiction. I sent it to WotC with the suggestion that Raymond E. Feist and R.A. Salvatore are “fanfiction” writers who are now making a decent living. 

Alshi20, you had some great suggestions for grass roots efforts for improving the image of gaming. The newspaper suggestion was a little off base, that’s all.

On a national level, something else has to be done. Problem is, who’s going to pay for it? 

The SciFi channel had a great promotion called "I'm SciFi" Which featured Jet Li and Evergreen as scifi fans. The problem was that they only aired the commercials on their channel, sort of like preaching to the choir. If they could have spent some mean dollars, it should have been on Showtime. SF Channels had improved over the years as they have become part of a larger company. And that has happened with WotC, but it still not enough.


----------



## Darkness

*Public service announcement*

FYI: Previously, four separate Vin Diesel threads existed, which was a bit much...  Thus, they together are one thread now: _This_ thread.

- Darkness


----------



## Ashtal

And the four Vin Diesal threads digievolve tooooooooooo ....

MEGA-VIN-DIESAL-MON!!

(ROOOOAR!)


----------



## Ferret

Whos vincent?


----------



## bertman4

Re: Robin Williams
He was big into computer games, especially Nitendo. Why do you think his daughter's name is Zelda?

Bertman


----------



## Hand of Evil

You know this could be a scam.  A new movie coming out, go into a store be seen, talk to a few people BOOM instant fan base!  Go into a comic/game store where people have interest in spy movies/internet/games and KA-BOOM!  Word is spread, interest spikes, people go to the movie.

Naaaa!


----------



## Ristamar

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Whos vincent? *




Vin Diesel.... younger brother of the not-quite-as-popular Vin Unleaded.  The name just didn't really click in Hollywood...


----------



## Voneth

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *You know this could be a scam.  A new movie coming out, go into a store be seen, talk to a few people BOOM instant fan base!  Go into a comic/game store where people have interest in spy movies/internet/games and KA-BOOM!  Word is spread, interest spikes, people go to the movie.
> 
> Naaaa! *




SINCE MY "VIN PANDERS TO DND" THREAD WAS KILLED!

This subject was brought up already, sign. It was more detailed post about how Vin plays up his mixed racial heritiage to snag the minortiy audience. And then he sees Scorpion King with it's built in WWF audeince and figures he can do the same on a smaller scale for his own modest fantasy franchise project.

His own DM is the writer, riggghhht. 

Hey my thread had 35 posts, why did it have to be the one to go.


----------



## Darkness

Voneth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey my thread had 35 posts, why did it have to be the one to go.  *



It isn't gone; it's in here, somewhere.

Actually, _none_ of the threads are gone.

See, when threads are combined, all posts are sorted by last posting date - no matter which thread a specific post originated in. Thus, while the posts are here, their order will be somewhat different from before (since posts from the other threads are mixed in). So just look around a bit, and you'll find your posts.


----------



## dagger

I dont know who said Maxim is awful, but I like that mag a lot!


----------



## Umbran

Ah, just you wait.  The user named Vin Diesel will be here any second now.  Funny, how he decided to post in the Carrot Top thread first...


----------



## Droogie

Saracen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Also, the idea of him pandering to gamers is laughable. We are too small a group to pander to. In fact, admitting to playing DnD would be more likely to hurt his image, not improve it. Basically, he's admitted to being a bit of a geek. Something that would be more likely to hurt his tough-guy image with the Fast and the Furious Fanboys. *




Agreed. D&D is too dang geeky. He'll end up bringing himself down more than lifting the game up.

But its all good. Vin's ultra-cool alpha male manli-manliness will give him a high resistance. Now what if Matthew Broderick admitted he played? Forget it. Career over.


----------



## I'm A Banana

I'm an actor, and I play D&D. I even have a starring role in a small movie.

It's not that big of a stretch that creative Hollywood people would be involved in D&D or other RPG-style games. It's really a wonderful creative experience.

D&D players aren't anything special. I played with the captain of the football team in high school, and I play with the token "Hot Asian Girl" in my dorm.

The only thing standing between D&D and the popularity of games like Monopoly or Scrabble is that stigma associated with it. Most people express no desire to get into it. 

You just need to nurture that some people have an inherent curiousity.

Music people, movie people, writers, artists....the hobby is already a training ground/outlet for many of them. 

We aren't that special. We aren't on some high horse.

We play D&D. It's like a more creative and interactive version of Clue, at it's most basic level. Any anyone can enjoy that.


----------

